# The officially unofficial Fugly Stump Competition.



## KiwiBro (Apr 17, 2015)

You know it, I know it, we all know it - sometimes bad stumps just happen.

Other times it's a natural consequence of too many beersies and/or our motivation far exceeding our skill/experience.

If you or anyone has picture proof, feel free to post it in here and/or vote for who has posted your favourite *F*reak'n *ugly* stump picture. The poll has been set to allow voters to change their vote as more stump atrocities surface.

It could be your stump or 'a friends'. Nobody here is on trial.

Go ahead, give it your best (or was that worst) shot.

Winner gets a mystery prize and eternal glory.

Here's a starter:






The list of damage this gum did was extensive and will need more hours of therapy before I'm ready to fully talk about it, but suffice it to say, the fence is fine now and that customer is too far away to do more jobs for anyway.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 17, 2015)

This one Gologit posted elsewhere a while back but I'm snaking it to increase my chances of winning:


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 18, 2015)

You guys don't stand a chance. I have incompetence running in my genes. This is a shot of one of Dad's recent and highly regaled achievements:


----------



## El Quachito (Apr 18, 2015)

This is going to be good. I promise to post something....but I try to cut the bad ones off & leave no evidence behind so it could be tough


----------



## Gologit (Apr 18, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> This one Gologit posted elsewhere a while back but I'm snaking it to increase my chances of winning:


 Dammit, you used my entry. Scoundrel! 

I wish we'd taken pictures of the jack-strawed mess that went along with those stumps. I don't think anybody could have made a bigger bunch of mistakes in one place even if they tried. Some of the trees went directly backwards over the slopping back cut. The cutter...I won't call him a faller...was lucky he survived.
Slowp and I and a couple of other people worked quite a while cleaning up that debacle.

And no, I wasn't the cutter. The guy that made those stumps hasn't been around lately. We're glad.


----------



## Cyberspaceking (Apr 19, 2015)

OK this really isn't ugly but as you can see from the new part of the fence it did do some ugliness before it fully became a stump. What this photo doesn't show is the newly installed gutters on the house that were damaged from a falling limb before finally deciding to revert the tree to a stump state. To complete the picture of ugliness I have taken ages to clean up the debris and I am told it's becoming an eyesore.


----------



## rwoods (Apr 19, 2015)

Perfecting my bore cut techniques:




 

Another one. Before:




After:




Ron


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 19, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Perfecting my bore cut techniques:
> 
> View attachment 420080
> 
> ...



Wouldn't call the first pic fugly by any stretch. The second two however......


----------



## TheViking (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh crap y'all found my cuts....


----------



## Grey (Apr 19, 2015)

Notice the bar and chain pinched on the initial attempt at the face cut...????


----------



## johnny5ny (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh snap how'd I miss this!!!!


----------



## johnny5ny (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## johnny5ny (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Wayne68 (Apr 20, 2015)

My wifes uncle had a smaller tree stump in his back yard from a felling attempt with a borrowed chainsaw, I mean when you need to borrow a chainsaw to cut down a tree you know its going to be ugly. The stump was such a horrific and terrifying piece of butchery that after staring at it with a few other family members there was honestly no clue as to which way it fell, or was intended to fall. After a year of mockery by everyone he had it removed with a high hoe though. Nice entries so far, I might be able to find one that I can take full credit for yet though.


----------



## rwoods (Apr 20, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> Wouldn't call the first pic fugly by any stretch. The second two however......



I knew you would see the true beauty of stump #1, but I was hoping some brand bias folks would think and vote otherwise.  Ron


----------



## steve easy (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 22, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Dammit, you used my entry. Scoundrel!



Feeling kinda guilty about snaking it now. 
How about I delete it and you post it, or people just vote for you if they like it? 

Those stumps must have been quite the feature to stumble upon. I'd be looking for a body and beat up wild thing amongst the carnage.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Feeling kinda guilty about snaking it now.
> How about I delete it and you post it, or people just vote for you if they like it?
> 
> Those stumps must have been quite the feature to stumble upon. I'd be looking for a body and beat up wild thing amongst the carnage.



Go ahead and use it. I don't have any pictures of my own ugly stumps...purposely. 

Those pungi stick stumps were actually a good deal for me. I'd been falling the bigger stuff, for pay, and they had volunteers cutting the smaller stuff like in the picture. After we came in and cleaned up the volunteer's mess I worked a deal where I'd do all of their falling...or none of it. It was good for about five years worth of work.


----------



## BeatCJ (Apr 23, 2015)

Grey said:


> Notice the bar and chain pinched on the initial attempt at the face cut...????



Yeah, I noticed. Was anybody hurt? The way the saw is just laying there in the second photo makes me wonder if someone was already on the way to the hospital, and the photo was taken to show them later.


----------



## Skeans (Apr 23, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Go ahead and use it. I don't have any pictures of my own ugly stumps...purposely.
> 
> Those pungi stick stumps were actually a good deal for me. I'd been falling the bigger stuff, for pay, and they had volunteers cutting the smaller stuff like in the picture. After we came in and cleaned up the volunteer's mess I worked a deal where I'd do all of their falling...or none of it. It was good for about five years worth of work.



Those are the best jobs to get into.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Apr 23, 2015)

A real hard Dutchman if you can consider that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Apr 23, 2015)

The stump isn't ugly but the butt cut split out with all the rot. Not sure if it'll count or not


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey (Apr 23, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> Yeah, I noticed. Was anybody hurt? The way the saw is just laying there in the second photo makes me wonder if someone was already on the way to the hospital, and the photo was taken to show them later.


Nobody and no chainsaws, bars or chains were hurt in the making of this "work of art." 
There but for the grace of God...


----------



## David (saltas) (Apr 26, 2015)

saw this the other day



[/IMG]


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 26, 2015)

Not totally F'd up but worth the exercise.. . sometime its just good to blow off some steam.


----------



## Skeans (Apr 26, 2015)

BGE541 said:


> Not totally F'd up but worth the exercise.. . sometime its just good to blow off some steam.View attachment 421172
> View attachment 421173


Doug fir?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 26, 2015)

Skeans said:


> Doug fir?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
Yep about 3.5 hours south of you.


----------



## Skeans (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh ok so around Eugene or people republic of lane county?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 26, 2015)

HA out in Douglas County...


----------



## Skeans (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd get my butt kicked for a stump that high unless it was on steep ground that wasn't touchable without cable


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 26, 2015)

That was on a pretty good slope, my father couldnt get down to it so I fell 6-7 of them then hook them up and dragged them out. Just to the left of that tree is a dyke so not a lot of ingress and egress.


----------



## Skeans (Apr 26, 2015)

Everything I was taught you basically hit dirt with your faces or your not low enough, or if you're not hitting dirt on a back cut you're not low enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok...


----------



## Skeans (Apr 26, 2015)

Just what I was taught to do up here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 26, 2015)

With an axe or saw? How long you been working up that way?


----------



## Skeans (Apr 27, 2015)

Saw and axe if you get in trouble, and about 10 years I started before I was out of high school 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve easy (May 22, 2015)




----------



## rwoods (May 23, 2015)

Nice barber chair - hope no one got slapped. Ron


----------



## Skeans (May 23, 2015)

Ouch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiwiBro (May 23, 2015)

Steve, I'm laughing because that is an almost replica (except my backcut wasn't low) of my first ever barber chair, cutting Kahikatea on the side of a wind tunnel when it was howling so much I couldn't even hear the saw revving. I posted it here but in one of the site purges it got lost and I never kept a copy.


----------



## rwoods (May 23, 2015)

I wish I could blame my first barber chair on a wind tunnel. It was all my fault.  Ron


----------



## KiwiBro (May 23, 2015)

No way am I deflecting blame. 'twas all my doing really. One of those days when I kinda knocked off at lunch time and spent the arvo on 'educational' experiments. Learnt heeeeaps that day.


----------



## rwoods (May 23, 2015)

If there had been a wind tunnel near me, or even a puff of wind, I would have blamed it. I have since learned it was all my doing. Good thing my first one didn't completely sever, otherwise 50/50 chance I would not be here as I had an insufficient escape path even assuming I had time to react. Ron


----------



## steve easy (May 23, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Nice barber chair - hope no one got slapped. Ron


I spent the first hour at this job looking for bodies.


----------



## steve easy (May 23, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Steve, I'm laughing because that is an almost replica (except my backcut wasn't low) of my first ever barber chair, cutting Kahikatea on the side of a wind tunnel when it was howling so much I couldn't even hear the saw revving. I posted it here but in one of the site purges it got lost and I never kept a copy.


 Cant take the credit for theese and the other 20 odd i found, some were still standing, just.


----------

